# Marina Construction



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I was leaving breakfast this morning and the sign in this picture caught my eye. It's hard to see the scale, but that sign is about 6' high.

On the pilings opposite that sign is all the equipment for the docks.

A better design would have that equipment up on land and above base flood elevation. That equipment is probably 2' AMSL and base flood elevation there is probably 12' or more. I wonder how often some sparky makes bank to replace it all.

If base flood elevation is 12', doesn't the NEC want like 1' or 2' of freeboard (added height)?

In defense of the marina, that city it's in was developed in the early 1970's and I'd guess the marina was one of the first things built. It's owned by the city.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

That type thing maintains job security for their service EC. Been there done that.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It be pretty inconvenient to have everything on land, unless you ran a line back for each and every pedestal. 



An addition to 555 actually requires warning signage be posted now with specific wording too.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Jlarson said:


> It be pretty inconvenient to have everything on land, unless you ran a line back for each and every pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> An addition to 555 actually requires warning signage be posted now with specific wording too.


With another 20' of pipe that equipment could be 10' higher. OK 20' over and 10' up for 30' of pipe.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> With another 20' of pipe that equipment could be 10' higher. OK 20' over and 10' up for 30' of pipe.


It's for Americans brother, hell most of them would like it if the boats plugged themselves in automatically when they dock em.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

That looks normal for around here. The new sign requirement is for swiming/electrocution Hazzard. That sign looks like there is a hazzard tying off you boat. I guess it's kind of the same thing when your the one making the ground connection through your body?


555.2 Definitions.
Electrical Datum Plane.
The electrical datum plane is defined as follows:
(1)In land areas subject to tidal fluctuation, the electrical datum plane is a horizontal plane 606 mm (2 ft) above the highest tide level for the area occurring under normal circumstances, that is, highest high tide.
(2)In land areas not subject to tidal fluctuation, the electrical datum plane is a horizontal plane 606 mm (2 ft) above the highest water level for the area occurring under normal circumstances.
(3)The electrical datum plane for floating piers and landing stages that are (a) installed to permit rise and fall response to water level, without lateral movement, and (b) that are so equipped that they can rise to the datum plane established for (1) or (2), is a horizontal plane 762 mm (30 in.) above the water level at the floating pier or landing stage and a minimum of 305 mm (12 in.) above the level of the deck.


555.9 Electrical Connections.
Electrical connections shall be located at least 305 mm (12 in.) above the deck of a floating pier. Conductor splices, within approved junction boxes, utilizing sealed wire connector systems listed and identified for submersion shall be permitted where located above the waterline but below the electrical datum plane for floating piers.
All electrical connections shall be located at least 305 mm (12 in.) above the deck of a fixed pier but not below the electrical datum plane.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I think that sign is warning you not to tie to the posts supporting the electrical panel.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

gpop said:


> I think that sign is warning you not to tie to the posts supporting the electrical panel.


That would make more sense.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

gpop said:


> I think that sign is warning you not to tie to the posts supporting the electrical panel.


Yeah, it actually says "Do not tie to pilings".

Cheers
John


----------

